# some hope



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Dear everybody,

I have just joined the group, I have been suffering from DP for years but this is a self diagnose of myself when I read your messages, I read them in a big shock to see you are talking about my (personal, I was thinking that I am the only one in the universe up to now) overwhelming feelings almost 100% which nobody understood so far. I discovered this site 2 months ago fortunately and unfortunately. I am happy to see that I am not alone. On the other hand, I wish I could not experience this ilness and search on internet to get some info&help.

I am 35 now and it started 18 years ago when I was only 17. I had too much coffee during the day and then a Vermidon-painkiller just before going to bed to remove my headache. At 3 am I suddenly wake up in a big panic for the first time in my life as if I am going mad, crazy, then DP process started taking years...Life was very hard for me especially following several years but then I started to feel better day by day. Until 3 months ago I was thinking I am almost recovered. Last year was very hard for me because of completely different reason in my private life. So, I started to feel more depressive day by day and finally again I had a DP process. It was a very complicated situation including anxiety, depression, fear, DP. I though the nightmare started again and I will never recover it again. But, for 3 months I have been using Seralin-SSRI 100mg/per day. I did not have hope but although it took 3 months , right now I feel really quite good.

I just wanted to share with you. I am here to be able to give you some hope&help....


----------

